# 83 Nissan/Datsun Pick-up...All stock so far.



## Dezuka (Jan 18, 2010)

I just got this Nissan, and yet the title says Datsun, lol. All stock, I really don't know anything about the engine, or what all the updated names to call the engine and all that is. I'm just having issues with it, and have found a few forums to join and hopefully I can get my issues resolved, and get back to driving this awesome gas saver. I'll be posting some questions in the tech support area if available, and hopefully someone with some knowledge can help me out, but here it is. Soon to have audio installed, that's first on the list. Two 10 inch infinity's with a 1000w Xplode amp, a Jensen bass booster/crossover and a Sony Head unit. Should beat pretty good in this little truck...


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice looking truck. Watch out for that amp you plan to use. It doesnt have a cooling fan and can get VERY hot and cut in and out. I had one in my 95 Hardbody.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Welcome to the forums.* Not a bad truck for it's age. Should be a good starting point for you to modify. Around 1982-3 they could be called either Datsun or Nissan. I had a 1/2 ton 1200 ute [utility truck] It was mainly badged as a Nissan but had the DATSUN lettering on the tailgate. When I worked for a Nissan dealer in the late 1970's we would remove any Nissan badges from new imported Skylines so people wouldn't get confused because Nissan wasn't used as the main branding in Australia until about 1984.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

pulsar86 said:


> *Welcome to the forums.* Not a bad truck for it's age. Should be a good starting point for you to modify. Around 1982-3 they could be called either Datsun or Nissan. I had a 1/2 ton 1200 ute [utility truck] It was mainly badged as a Nissan but had the DATSUN lettering on the tailgate. When I worked for a Nissan dealer in the late 1970's we would remove any Nissan badges from new imported Skylines so people wouldn't get confused because Nissan wasn't used as the main branding in Australia until about 1984.


Ha! Youre older than I thought, Pulsar86. Its nice we have your experience here. Its funny that you removed the Nissan badges. I'm sure theres some enthusiasts that would love to get those badges back. LOL.


----------

